# Musk admits to Model 3 braking issue, confirms firmware fix



## britjames (May 15, 2018)

Musk admitted to a braking issue on Model 3, in line with a finding by Consumer Reports. However, he did add that the bug can be fixed using a firmware update that would be rolled out soon.

Musk's Tweet


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

britjames said:


> Musk admitted to a braking issue on Model 3, in line with a finding by Consumer Reports. However, he did add that the bug can be fixed using a firmware update that would be rolled out soon.
> 
> Musk's Tweet


My retweet conveys my true feelings 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998853906586316800


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My retweet conveys my true feelings
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998853906586316800


Exactly. I can't even get my own CEO to reply to me that fast when sitting in the same office.
Elon responds, comes up with an action plan and gets the ball rolling before I'm awake the next day!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

From Consumer Reports:
Tesla CEO Details Plans for Model 3 Brake Fix

_Tuesday evening, Musk spoke at length on the phone with our director of auto testing to better understand our findings and share information that Tesla had discovered about the braking issue._​
It's a really nice article on the subject. Not nearly as contentious as some other articles on the subject (<cough>electrek</cough>).


----------

